# Some of my collection:



## MrsFeisty (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got around 25 snakes here, not got pics of all of them but here are a few:

Hog Island x Common Boa









Amazon Tree Boa









San Diego Gopher Snake









Dwarf Reticulated Python









Yellow x Black Ratsnake









Dumeril Boa









Common Boa (and OH's buddy)









Blood Red Cornsnake









Everglades or Bairds ratsnake - in debate with the vet on that one!









Macklots Python









Royal Python









Crested Gecko









Abbotts Okeetee Cornsnake









Rosy Boa









Texas White Sided Ratsnake









Hope you like!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely Snakes and Gecko....Great pics.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Fab piccies and collection! Nice variety!

I love the hogg cross and royal! The white sided rat snake is a beauty to! x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful!! 

We have a commen boa (or so we were sold it as) who we have always thought was cross with a hogs island because of his colouring and markings he is very much like yours! except alot smaller as hes either a dwaf or has dwafism the vet couldnt say. 

Gorgeous snakes, would love to get our collection back up again now we have more time


----------

